# Unfinished ceramic cpu



## 234firefighter (Aug 4, 2014)

I am fairly new to this site and this is my first post. I found this picture and thought it was interesting and would like to share. Here is a top and a bottom picture of a unfinished ceramic cpu.


----------



## necromancer (Aug 4, 2014)

very nice, may be collector value there.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 5, 2014)

Not all chips with gold legs or tops should get an acid bath. Many have values
MUCH higher that their gold content. 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 5, 2014)

It's an unused IC package. A chip has never been mounted in it. In most cases, the chip manufacturers buy the packages from package manufacturers. It's not unfinished and it's not a CPU.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 5, 2014)

The point is that things that are unusual and look like this have value to collectors that far exceeds
their value in gold content regardless of whether it is a CPU or not. 8)


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 6, 2014)

I would _collect _it in straight AR, if covar, or prepare it in AP first, if copper. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 7, 2014)

I wouldn't waste time on a 2 step process Solar, I'd drop that puppy straight into AR mate. :shock:


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 7, 2014)

I thought more of, which batch it would join, so it wouldn't be an extra effort.


----------

